# [email protected]'s World



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wat Phra Kaeo, BANGKOK, THAILAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Canary Wharf, LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Department of the Taoiseach, DUBLIN, IRELAND*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Halong Bay, VIETNAM*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos, [email protected] :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View across the Golden Horn, ISTANBUL, TURKEY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Reflections, SALZBURG, AUSTRIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tizi-n-Test Pass, HIGH ATLAS, MOROCCO*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Medienhafen, DUSSELDORF, GERMANY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Sentosa Island Ropeway, SINGAPORE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Vertical panorama for today!








*Interior of the St. Stephen's Basilica, BUDAPEST, HUNGARY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Itsukushima Shrine, MIYAJIMA, JAPAN*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos as usually, [email protected] :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Who's [email protected]? :lol:








*Graslei, GHENT, BELGIUM*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Who's [email protected]?


Sorry, my mistake kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Place Stanislas, NANCY, FRANCE*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Panorama from the top of the Staromestska Radnice, PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like that panoramic photo of Prague


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Ibu Pejabat KTM, KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View across the Jialing River, CHONGQING, CHINA*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm back from my 2 month trip around New Zealand and Australia.








*Waterfront, WELLINGTON, NEW ZEALAND*










Wellington Waterfront by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Milsons Point, SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The night view of Sydney is really awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Reflection, BARCELONA, SPAIN*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Borsgade, COPENHAGEN, DENMARK*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Venice Beach, LOS ANGELES, UNITED STATES*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Het Plein, THE HAGUE, NETHERLANDS*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Canale Grande, VENICE, ITALY*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Chikan Lou, TAINAN, TAIWAN*


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

welche orte haben dir in australien und neuseeland am besten gefallen ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Venice at night its great


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Pfeuffer said:


> welche orte haben dir in australien und neuseeland am besten gefallen ?


Sydney is definitely my favorite Australian city. The natural setting is simply stunning and the city itself is a perfect mix of a very dense CBD, lots of parks and a great vibe.

When it comes to cities in NZ I have to say that Wellington impressed me more than Auckland. Despite its great setting Auckland has way too much sprawl, whereas Wellington is much denser and feels much larger than a city of just 300,000.









*Karnak, LUXOR, EGYPT*










IMG_9442 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Citadel, HUE, VIETNAM*










IMG_0935 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> When it comes to cities in NZ I have to say that Wellington impressed me more than Auckland. Despite its great setting Auckland has way too much sprawl, whereas Wellington is much denser and feels much larger than a city of just 300,000.


Did you enjoy your time in NZ ? Did you go to Queenstown /South Island ? 

Wellington is one of our favourite cities and it does feel like a much bigger city than it is  Most of us will agree with you that Auckland sprawls way too much (140km from North to South) and thankfully that is set to change due to the fact that the new Auckland Council wants to densify hubs and re-invent the city centre (which has already started, you must have noticed all the construction going on in the CBD).

Your photographs are brilliant mate :colgate:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

SYDNEY said:


> Did you enjoy your time in NZ ? Did you go to Queenstown /South Island ?
> 
> Wellington is one of our favourite cities and it does feel like a much bigger city than it is  Most of us will agree with you that Auckland sprawls way too much (140km from North to South) and thankfully that is set to change due to the fact that the new Auckland Council wants to densify hubs and re-invent the city centre (which has already started, you must have noticed all the construction going on in the CBD).
> 
> Your photographs are brilliant mate :colgate:


Thanks. I had a fantastic time in NZ and I will definitely visit the country again within the next 5 or 6 years.

In total I drove 7450km (3125km on the North Island and 4325km on the South Island) during my 5.5 weeks there, so I managed to cover a large part of the country.

My route on the North Island: http://www.jochenhertweck.com/other/northislandx.gif

And on the South Island: http://www.jochenhertweck.com/other/southislandx.gif

I will probably start posting my photos of the trip in 3-4 weeks, depending on how fast I'm able to sort through the more than 11,000 photos which I took during the trip.









*Kloster Sankt Ulrich und Afra, AUGSBURG, GERMANY*










IMG_4448 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rybne Namestie, BRATISLAVA, SLOVAKIA*










IMG_9871 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks. I had a fantastic time in NZ and I will definitely visit the country again within the next 5 or 6 years.
> 
> In total I drove 7450km (3125km on the North Island and 4325km on the South Island) during my 5.5 weeks there, so I managed to cover a large part of the country.
> 
> ...


WOW, that is very impressive indeed, I live here and you have seen so much more than me  Well done. I am very pleased to read that you enjoyed your stay, we don't like reading that people were unhappy - if you are happy we are happy :colgate: I look forward to seeing your pics and I am sure that they will be awesome  Thanks for the links and next time you visit let us know :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wat & Tuk-Tuk, VIENTIANE, LAOS*










IMG_3183 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Helgeandsholmen, STOCKHOLM, SWEDEN*










IMG_1328 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> *Wat & Tuk-Tuk, VIENTIANE, LAOS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, great photo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Binondo Church, MANILA, PHILIPPINES*










IMG_5883 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Gare do Oriente, LISBON, PORTUGAL*










IMG_2561 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Carlton Hill, EDINBURGH, UNITED KINGDOM*










IMG_9912 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sunset on the Yangtze River, WUHAN, CHINA*










IMG_2928 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wat Chaiwatthanaram, AYUTTHAYA, THAILAND*










IMG_5443 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pigalle, PARIS, FRANCE*










IMG_1640 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great photos Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*AIT BENHADDOU, MOROCCO*










IMG_3538 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Karlskirche @ Night, VIENNA, AUSTRIA*










IMG_1785 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Docklands, MELBOURNE, AUSTRALIA*










IMG_8512 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Umeda Sky Building, OSAKA, JAPAN*










IMG_4219 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Boulevard Anspach, BRUSSELS, BELGIUM*










IMG_6090 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Misir Carsisi, ISTANBUL, TURKEY*










IMG_7617 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos all over the world :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Sky Tower & Town Hall by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Gran Via, MADRID, SPAIN*










IMG_3857 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gran Via Madrid photo... just great :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Loving your pictures [email protected] - a very impressive collection!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent photo collection....:cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Buda Castle @ Night, BUDAPEST, HUNGARY*










IMG_9312 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Amazing pics :applause:
You sure have seen a lot of places !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Galata Kulesi, ISTANBUL, TURKEY*










IMG_8279 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Skyline seen from across the Singapore River, SINGAPORE*










IMG_8678 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Old Town, BRATISLAVA, SLOVAKIA*










IMG_9975 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*International Court of Justice, THE HAGUE, NETHERLANDS*










IMG_3287 by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year, Raptor and great new photos as always :cheers:


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

:applause:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful photo of Bratislava!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Forum Romanum, ROME, ITALY*










Forum Romanum by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Karmouz, ALEXANDRIA, EGYPT*










Karmouz, Alexandria by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View along the National Mall, WASHINGTON, UNITED STATES*










View along the National Mall by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Fountains @ Wynn Macau, MACAU, CHINA*










Fountains @ Wynn Macau by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Chinatown, KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*










Chinatown, Kuala Lumpur by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Hungarian Parliament, BUDAPEST, HUNGARY*










Hungarian Parliament by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing new photos on this thread....thanks for sharing [email protected]:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new photos indeed :applause:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic stuff as usual.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Grossmuenster, ZURICH, SWITZERLAND*










View from the Grossmuenster by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View across the Ganges, VARANASI, INDIA*










View across the Ganges, Varanasi by Raptor1982, on Flickr​


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Great post.. i lot of amazing places.

Thanks raptor


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Glasnevin Cemetery, DUBLIN, IRELAND*










Glasnevin Cemetery, Dublin by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Pohutu Geyser, WHAKAREWAREWA, NEW ZEALAND*










Pohutu Geyser, Whakarewarewa by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*KO PHI PHI, THAILAND*










Ko Phi Phi by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Place des Martyrs, BRUSSELS, BELGIUM*










Place des Martyrs, Brussels by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Leutbühel, BREGENZ, AUSTRIA*










Leutbühel, Bregenz by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Spring and Autumn Taoist Temple, KAOHSIUNG, TAIWAN*










Spring and Autumn Taoist Temple, Kaohsiung by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing new photos, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Fantastic :applause: Do you have room for me in your suitcase ?, I will keep your camera/s clean and serviced


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *Nybroviken, STOCKHOLM, SWEDEN*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stockholm really has an awesome historical center. Have to visit when I'm in Europe next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks guys 








*Temple of Ramesses II, ABU SIMBEL, EGYPT*










Temple of Ramesses II, Abu Simbel by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Markt, BERGEN OP ZOOM, NETHERLANDS*










Markt, Bergen op Zoom by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, great updates :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Duomo, FLORENCE, ITALY*










Duomo, Florence by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Scottish Parliament & Carlton Hill, EDINBURGH, UK*










Scottish Parliament & Carlton Hill, Edinburgh by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Mehrangarh Fort, JODHPUR, INDIA*










View from the Mehrangarh Fort, Jodhpur by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Patriarshy Most @ Night, MOSCOW, RUSSIA*










View from Patriarshy Most @ Night, Moscow by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Baixa, LISBON, PORTUGAL*










Baixa, Lisbon by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Old Town, CHENGDU, CHINA*










Old Town, Chengdu by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome back! I haven't seen you posting here for a while, so when I saw your picture from Kobe, I said, "he's back"… lovely shots yet again! I want to ask: when you travel, how many days do you typically stay? And do you tend to combine trips to other cities within a country or hop around other countries as part of a larger tour? I ask because, with so many wonderful photos from overseas, I wonder how you end up taking so many wonderful photos from many, many cities, many of which I have not visited before. Lovely collection again, mate! :hug:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Welcome back! I haven't seen you posting here for a while, so when I saw your picture from Kobe, I said, "he's back"… lovely shots yet again! I want to ask: when you travel, how many days do you typically stay?


Thanks. 
Do you mean the length of the entire vacation or just the length of a stay in one city? My trips last anywhere from 3 days to 3 months depending on how much time I have available and I usually stay in each city 1-8 days depending on how big it is and how much stuff there is to see. 



fieldsofdreams said:


> And do you tend to combine trips to other cities within a country or hop around other countries as part of a larger tour?


It differs as well. Sometimes I focus just on one country, at other times I visit 5 or 6 countries during a single trip. 









*Hassan II Mosque, CASABLANCA, MOROCCO*










Hassan II Mosque, Casablanca by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Monument a Colom, BARCELONA, SPAIN*










View from Monument a Colom, Barcelona, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Fullerton Square, SINGAPORE*










Fullerton Square, Singapore by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Kelburn, WELLINGTON, NEW ZEALAND*










Wellington Cable Car, New Zealand by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! You really get around!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Aisawan Dhiphya-Asana Pavilion, BANG PA-IN, THAILAND*










Aisawan Dhiphya-Asana Pavilion, Bang Pa In by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Chain Bridge & Buda Castle @ Night, BUDAPEST, HUNGARY*










Chain Bridge & Buda Castle @ Night, Budapest, Hungary by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Grand Ducal Palace, LUXEMBOURG CITY, LUXEMBOURG*










Grand Ducal Palace, Luxembourg City by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Guanyin Temple, PINGXI, TAIWAN*










Guanyin Temple, Pingxi by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates Raptor


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Mosque of Ibn Tulun, CAIRO, EGYPT*










View across Cairo from the Mosque of Ibn Tulun by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sint-Romboutskathedraal, MECHELEN, BELGIUM*










Sint-Romboutskathedraal, Mechelen by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Nieuwe Kerk, DELFT, NETHERLANDS*










View from the Nieuwe Kerk, Delft by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Patuxai, VIENTIANE, LAOS*










Patuxai, Vientiane by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*60 Wall Street & American International Building, NEW YORK, USA*










60 Wall Street & American International Building, New York by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Schloss Belvedere, VIENNA, AUSTRIA*










Schloss Belvedere, Vienna by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A fantastic showcase. I'm so envious of your travels.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, awesome new photos Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Old Water Town, ZHUJIAJIAO, CHINA*










Old Water Town, Zhujiajiao, China by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sunset, PORT STEPHENS, AUSTRALIA*










Sunset @ Stockton Beach, Port Stephens by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Fraumünster, St.Peter, Fraumünsterpost, ZURICH, SWITZERLAND*










Fraumünster, St.Peter, Fraumünsterpost, Zurich by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Cerro Santa Lucia, SANTIAGO, CHILE*










View from Cerro Santa Lucia, Santiago, Chile by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mezquita, CORDOBA, SPAIN*










Mezquita by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from the Banespa Building, SAO PAULO, BRAZIL*










View from the observation deck of the Banespa Building, Sao Paulo by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

spendid photos of cities around the world....one of the best threads.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mount Cook Road, NEW ZEALAND*










Mount Cook Road, New Zealand by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Catedral Metropolitana, BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA*










Mausoleum of General San Martín, Catedral Metropolitana, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates Raptor


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Wat Rong Khun, CHIANG RAI, THAILAND*










Wat Rong Khun, Chiang Rai by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Scroll - - - >*








*Panorama from Petřínská Rozhledna, PRAGUE, CZECH REPUBLIC*










Panorama from Petřínská Rozhledna, Prague, Czech Republic by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome pano :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Asian Civilisation Museum, SINGAPORE*










Asian Civilisation Museum, Singapore von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail, MEKNES, MOROCCO*










Mausoleum of Moulay Ismail, Meknes, Morocco von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Plaza Independencia, MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY*










Plaza Independencia, Montevideo, Uruguay von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Scroll - - - >*








*Panoramic view from Arc de Triomphe, PARIS, FRANCE*










Panoramic view from Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Now, that pano is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Ci En Pagoda, SUN MOON LAKE, TAIWAN*










Ci En Pagoda, Sun Moon Lake, Taiwan by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Namsan @ Night, SEOUL, SOUTH KOREA*










Central Seoul seen from Namsan @ Night, Seoul, South Korea by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Famine Memorial, DUBLIN, IRELAND*










Famine Memorial, Dublin, Ireland by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Temple of Isis, PHILAE, EGYPT*










Temple of Isis, Philae, Egypt by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo of Isis, Egypt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from Mount Phou Si, LUANG PRABANG, LAOS*










View from Mount Phou Si, Luang Prabang, Laos by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Coudenberg, BRUSSELS, BELGIUM*










Coudenberg, Brussels, Belgium by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice collection. Wish I could travel as much!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice collection as usually :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Stockholms Stadshus @ Sunset, STOCKHOLM, SWEDEN*










Stockholms Stadshus @ Sunset, Stockholm, Sweden by JH_1982, on Flickr









*Yulong River, GUANGXI KARST MOUNTAINS, CHINA*










Yulong River, Guangxi Karst Mountains, China by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View along Sas Utca, BUDAPEST, HUNGARY*










View along Sas Utca, Budapest, Hungary by JH_1982, on Flickr









*Angkor Wat, CAMBODIA*










Angkor Wat, Cambodia by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Vabaduse Väljak @ Sunset, TALLINN, ESTONIA*










Sunset, Vabaduse Väljak, Tallinn, Estonia by JH_1982, on Flickr









*View across Lake Pichola, UDAIPUR, INDIA*










View across Lake Pichola, Udaipur, India by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Lots of exotic locations and unique angles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Dubai Marina, DUBAI, UNITED ARAB EMIRATES*










Dubai Marina by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









*Looking north from Westminster Bridge, LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM*










Looking north from Westminster Bridge, London, UK by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yeni Camii, ISTANBUL, TURKEY*










Dome, Yeni Camii, Istanbul, Turkey by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









*View from Gedimino Pilis, VILNIUS, LITHUANIA*










View from Gedimino Pilis @ Sunset, Vilnius, Lithuania by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*View from City Reach Boardwalk, BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA*










Brisbane Skyline @ Night, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* L'Hemisfèric & Museo de las Ciencias Príncipe Felipe, VALENCIA, SPAIN*










 L'Hemisfèric & Museo de las Ciencias Príncipe Felipe, Valencia, Spain by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Castel Sant’Angelo & Ponte Sant’Angelo, ROME, ITALY*











Castel Sant’Angelo & Ponte Sant’Angelo @ Night, Rome, Italy by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









*St Volodymyr's Cathedral, KIEV, UKRAINE*










St Volodymyr's Cathedral, Kiev, Ukraine by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful. Lovely updates.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Shwezigon Paya, NYAUNG U, MYANMAR*










Shwezigon Paya, Nyaung U, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









*Cascada Paine, TORRES DEL PAINE NP, CHILE*










Cascada Paine, Torres del Paine NP, Chile by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ After a long period, once again you posted great, very nice photos, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Manezhnaya Square, MOSCOW, RUSSIA*










Manezhnaya Square, Moscow, Russia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









*PLITVICKA JEZERA NP, CROATIA*










Plitvice Lakes National Park, Croatia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Raptor! :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Marktkirche, WIESBADEN, GERMANY*










Spires in the Fog, Wiesbaden, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









*Tea Plantations, BORALANDA, SRI LANKA*










Tea plantations, Boralanda, Sri Lanka by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Happy New Year and as always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Glenorchy Pier, Lake Wakatipu, NEW ZEALAND *










Glenorchy Pier, Lake Wakatipu, New Zealand by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* View from Fortaleza de la Cabaña, HAVANA, CUBA *










View from Fortaleza de San Carlos de la Cabaña, Havana, Cuba by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* View from Parque das Ruínas, RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL *










View from Parque das Ruínas, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* Church of Saint Sava Reflection, BELGRADE, SERBIA *










Church of Saint Sava Reflection, Belgrade, Serbia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice shots!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Doma Laukums, RIGA, LATVIA *










Doma Laukums, Riga, Latvia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* Sólfar, REYKJAVIK, ICELAND *










Sólfar, Reykjavik, Iceland by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Marktstrasse, HANNOVERSCH MÜNDEN, GERMANY *










View along Marktstrasse, Hannoversch Münden, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* Cathedral Peak, DRAKENSBERG, SOUTH AFRICA *










Cathedral Peak, Drakensberg, South Africa by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics, all round. :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Nakhal Fort, NAKHAL, OMAN *










Nakhal Fort, Oman by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* Wulingyuan Scenic Area, ZHANGJIAJIE, CHINA *










Wulingyuan Scenic Area, Zhangjiajie, Hunan, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back; great, very nice photos, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Deadvlei, NAMIB-NAUKLUFT NP, NAMIBIA *










Deadvlei, Namib-Naukluft NP, Namibia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* St. John’s Co-Cathedral, VALLETTA, MALTA *










St. John’s Co-Cathedral, Valletta, Malta by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Castelul Peles, SINAIA, ROMANIA *










Castelul Peleș, Sinaia, Romania by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* View from Xiangshan, TAIPEI, TAIWAN *










View from Xiangshan at Night, Taipei, Taiwan by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Raptor :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Sukiennice & St. Mary's Basilica, KRAKOW, POLAND *










Sukiennice & St. Mary's Basilica @ Night, Krakow, Poland by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* View across Oosterdok, AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS *










View across Oosterdok at sunset, Amsterdam, Netherlands by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Amsterdam and Krakow :cheers: if we like to see more photos (examble from these cities) need to click on the flickr pic?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* View from Stephansdom, VIENNA, AUSTRIA *










View from the South Tower of Stephansdom, Vienna, Austria by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* IGUAZU FALLS, ARGENTINA *










Iguazu Falls, Argentina by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Bromo-Tengger-Semeru NP, JAVA, INDONESIA *










Bromo-Tengger-Semeru NP, Java, Indonesia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* Skyline seen from the Waterfront Promenade, SINGAPORE *










Skyline seen from the Waterfront Promenade at Night, Singapore by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

* Bratislavsky Hrad, BRATISLAVA, SLOVAKIA *










Bratislava Castle, Bratislava, Slovakia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr









* View from Tokyo Skytree, TOKYO, JAPAN *










View from Tokyo Skytree, Tokyo, Japan by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Raptor :cheers:


----------

